# Stuff for a lifetime



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a question that I have been playing around with for some time now. When you buy stuff these days, like a washing machine for example, one can expect it to be working okay for about 5 years, after which you will need to throw it out and get another one. While grandma's washing machine, which was already 20 years old when she gave it to you, lasted another 20 years by the time you had to get rid of it. The same goes for so many products these days... You buy a set of furniture, some pots and pans, a new jacket or a pair of jeans. All of it have expiration dates between 1 and 5 years. 

So my question would be, what are the things that you have bought, that will last you a lifetime? What brands really do live up to their hype and deserve their lifetime guarantee? What accessories will you pass down to your children? What gifts would you give to family and good friends?

To start off, I'll give you a few of my findings:

- a Victorinox Alox Farmer knife 
- a classic Swiss watch
- a stainless steel, chromed comb
- a plot of land
- your favorite book, bound in leather

Now over to you! What would be great, once-in-a-lifetime buys?

cheers,

V.

Note to the moderators: if this is not the right place to post this, feel free to move it somewhere else.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

My set of Lodge cast iron cookware.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Glock pistols. And quality hunting knives - I bought a set of stainless case knives that will be good long after I'm worm food.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

FAL rifles.
Ruger revolvers.
Old Springfield armory M-1a and Garand rifles. 
Ruger 1911 45 autos too probably.
cold steel knives.
Cargo pants and Russian ammo.
Spam, because bacteria won't even eat the stuff,I know I won't!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

All my firearms, all of them are more then 30 years old and still working great. Most of my hand tools. My welders, a TIG, SMAW and Oxy-acetlyene or all more then 30 years old.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

sillymoo said:


> My set of Lodge cast iron cookware.


THIS^...and a tripod.

I knew of a woman who used her cast iron frying pan on her drunk, wife beating husband when he feel asleep one night. SO cast has many uses...


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

A pair of work boots for the "entitlement society". They will still be in the box for 50 years.


----------



## echo1432 (May 16, 2012)

tugboats said:


> A pair of work boots for the "entitlement society". They will still be in the box for 50 years.


Danner boots for the win


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

tugboats said:


> A pair of work boots for the "entitlement society". They will still be in the box for 50 years.


LMAO!

I did mean stuff that will actually be used of course 

V.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Snap-on and Klein tools, my zombie killing hat ( real deal, hat maker for woody harrelson in the movie 'zombieland'), k-bar and Carter cutlery knives, and my chevy truck


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Vertigo said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I did mean stuff that will actually be used of course
> 
> V.


My MSR cook kit is virtually indestructable. I have used it longer than I can remember.

Trangia stove.

My bamboo slide rule will still be working after all electonics fail.

Wool anything. I have some blankets that are older than I am. (60+ yrs).

Gravity.

Tugs


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

A lot of normal, every day household goods last a long time. I have a pizza cutter that I bought in 1979 and still works just fine. I have dinner ware, plates, pots, and pans that I got as wedding gifts from my marriage to my (late) first wife in 1982. Other stuff from my second marriage in 1994. None of it is fancy. There are a lot of things that last virtually forever if you take normal care of them.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Coleman stoves and lamps. Aladdin lamps.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Underwear*

I have underwear that will last me the rest of my life.

I started going commando years ago so it is just folded in the drawer.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

tmi (to much info)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

we have a lot of 'functional antiques'...

examples of some of the things I own (and use) that are decades older than I am:

boy scout mess kits from the late 40s/early 50s

100+ year old bowie knife

pre WW2 (1940) Allis Chalmer 'B' tractor 

hand crank churn

1910-1925 Sears & Roebuck Catalogues (IMHO the images truly are works of art)


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

My Ruger and CZ rifles, Lodge cast iron, Estwing axes, Spyderco knives, S&W and Ruger revolvers, Marlin 39a etc. Still alot of good stuff out there.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Great stuff ! Keep it coming ! I'll bundle everything in a list in a few posts 


Cheers!

V.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

My grandfather's hand gardening tools.

A Canada Goose Snow Mantra parka.
_Here's a link to what I'm referring to _http://www.canada-goose.com/products-2/mens/mens-snow-mantra/

Beaver fur mitts
_Again, a link_ http://www.alaskrafts.com/pix-mitts-furback.htm


----------



## urbanprepper (May 15, 2012)

My dad has an old lee-enfield (1950's he thinks) that I get as soon as my PAL license arrives, a good cleaning (as it hasn't been shot in over 30 years) and I expect it'll be good to go for another 60+


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

My great-grandmother's churns and sewing rocker, 1940/50's era kitchen tools (hand mixer, french fry cutter, cheese slicer, ladles, ect.), cast iron skillets, bean pots, kettles, an 1888 treadle sewing machine, a 1931 treadle sewing machine, a WWII sewing kit, my father's brace & bits, my grandfather's hand planes and a pulley, hay fork and pitch forks, saddles from the 1920's to the 1960's, one row corn planter, various horse drawn plows, wagons, rakes, mowers, corn planters, a scythe, quilts from the 1930's, canning jars from the 1920's, a 1910 Pullman couch, a 1932 child's cradle.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a 1956 ford jubilee tractor that acts like it will run forever, covington planters that my dad used as a teenager, ferguson disc harrows that are at least as old, estwing hammers, klien electrical tools, swedish ambassaduer reels, old crosscut saws etc. Some is older than I am some is new, do not buy junk !


----------

